# Help, please! Oscar started limping suddenly and within an hour stopped putting any weight on leg.



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

It appears that Oscar has been the subject for a series of unfortunate events. First his paw injury (which healed nicely in the meantime) and now, all of a sudden he can no longer step on his right rear leg. It all happened quickly - he was limping and then he would not step on the leg. All within a few hours. I lifted him on the sofa, he also collapsed on the floor, unable to sustain his weight. It is just after midnight here, so I called the vet and made an appointment for 8 a.m. tomorrow morning (for an orthopedic and x-ray) - 7 hours from now . (It wouldn't be much help going now, since there is no specialist available in the middle of the night, just a nurse for first aid).

Today was raining heavily all day, so no intense exercise - just some walks. So no jumping, no intense running, nothing. I checked his paws and they are fine, but also he seems to be in pain when moving his leg while lying down, so I fear it is a joint issue, although while lying down he is stretching his leg just fine. 

Did anyone experience anything like this with a sudden onset, and aggravation within a few hours? I always check him for ticks (and sometimes I find one, but just wandering around, small and flat, not biting), so I have no reason to assume it is Lyme. He was just fine until 3-4 hours ago. I massaged his hip and put pressure on it and he doesn't have any reaction. I bent his leg and he did not say a word (unfortunately, he cannot tell me what hurts, despite my insistent asking). 

I fear that this may not be something new. He is always so eager and energetic that it makes me wonder if he has not been hiding this pain. There is no explication for this level of trauma today and with such a quick onset. While the mighty internet just made me start thinking it's a form of cancer, brain disease, spinal disease and hundreds of congenital diseases which names are "unspellable". 

Please, if someone encountered this, I would highly appreciate an input. I am so worried and I just stare at him sleeping 😞.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully it's just a strain. 
ACL tear, or tick-borne disease does come to mind. I would just let him rest until you take him to the vets.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you for the reply. I guess I will have to wait a few more hours. Unfortunately, now he is unable to get down from the couch, so I brought him some water and I will just sleep with him for better monitoring. I am worried that whatever this is, is advancing super fast. From nothing to not being able to move. It's not just putting weight on it, he cannot sit up. Somehow, he just cannot pull himself to sit on his butt. I really hope he will be fine...this is so strange...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have a ER specialty Hospital in your area? If so I would highly consider taking him there.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

poor babe, and i agree they are very good at hiding pain, my vet always reminds me of that, saying it is a breed specialty.
if he has to go potty, try and take him in your lap, and put a leash on him while potty-ing, so that there is no chance of additional movement.
also i would try and check his temperature.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi both! Thank you for the replies. We went to the hospital (not our regular vet, but a hospital for animals) this morning and it's his heel (the lowest joint of the leg, below the knee). Most probably from an accident that he had recently (a sprain, or something similar). We were prescribed some things for joints and a painkiller and anti-inflammatory. This morning he walked (limping), but walked (and went potty by himself) and was quite happy throughout the morning. Now, the painkiller is making him a bit groggy, but I don't complain since he has to rest his foot. 
I am now sure that the injury occurred further back than yesterday, and he was obviously able to hide his pain. 
I am happy for now that it is not hip dysplasia, or other disease linked to the nervous system. From what I gather, he (and us) need to pay more attention, because he seems to be on the clumsy side (3 accidents in 5 months is quite a lot, he also managed to hit a tree full force and got himself a black eye, a few months ago). I have a feeling I should be getting used to this


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i am glad you guys figured and make sure he rests a lot even if he wants to start jumping around, not until the vet releases him. these guys can be very persistent and convincing when they want to achieve anything, like playtime 

As for the clumsiness, i have the same experience, it took for both boys to be approx. 2.5 years old until their body awareness was on a reliable level. Having said that there are still certain motivators (i.e. bird) which would make them go thru barbed wire back and forth even if they are already bleeding, but that is not the clumsy part, rather the adrenaline suppressing the pain.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

Oscar seems fine now. Although, to my despair (and probably his, given his constant whining), we only had a few walks today to manage his foot. He is not limping anymore, so I guess the medication is helpful, although I would still like an x-ray, just to make sure everything is fine. 
I also do believe that adrenaline rushes are an issue. Oscar follows "the prey" through fire and sword 😅 . The prey may be as much as a ball, but he will go through thorny bushes to get to it, if that is the shortest route. He is also clumsy, the head in the tree was pure clumsiness, but the prey drive, I don't expect that to go away ever. 
However, I had never imagined in my life that a dog will make me go through so many sleepless nights worrying. But despite his annoyance, the impossibility of talking to him in a funny voice (or he will just "activate"), the constant accidents, the wild zooming around, the almost 0 attention span growing up, and his need to give ratings during anyone's time in the restroom - I have never imagined I could ever be so madly in love with a dog. So, I guess despite their sometimes overwhelming, prone to accidents, nature, they are just the most lovable out there. 

Thank you so much for your kind support, this group has been amazing and both of have been amazing whenever I have started a thread, so thank you for that!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Life with a driven V pup! I'm glad he's feeling better!


----------

